# bettafix?



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i discovered my guy blues clues has fin rot, i treated him for it... however im worried i put to much in the tank by accident... can this stuff kill my fish/


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont think so, I got some from work today 1tsp to every 50 gallons. super concentrated melafix but same thing as bettafix. I think with a major OD it can hurt the bacteria in the tank which might result in more injury/stress to fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you are worried about too much in his water, I don't think it would hurt to take out a bit of the water and replace it with dechlorinated, unmedicated water. Just replace what you removed.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I don't think it will be an issue. You probably know this, but I would suggest cleaning your tank out completely when you are done treating him. My Betta hated it, and was much happier after a good cleaning of the tank!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

lucky for blues clues he's actually going into a different tank once this is all over!! how long does it take for his fins to grow back?


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

days to weeks maybe month or so


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't bother with Bettafix. In my experiences it doesn't do a bit of good. Clean water and awuarium salt work far better.

Depends on how much of his fins he lost. Once the finrot is stopped and the betta is back to clean water the regrowth happens fairly quickly most of the time. A small 'edging' of finrot often only takes a few days to week before you'll see the clear regrowth putting the fin back where it was.
In more severe cases it can take several weeks... even a month or two. The two males I'm currently treating who came with some extreme finrot are going to be examples of the 'taking longer'. One of them has lost both his ventral fins. When the whole fin comes off like that, it generally takes at least a month to get it back. He's already has started to regrow them and you can see the clear fins starting to come back it.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I've read a lot about Bettafix. Some people claim that the active ingredient in it can harm Bettas, but the thing about it is that it is SOOO diluted in Bettafix that you really don't have to worry about it.

Unless you dumped the whole bottle in like a two gallon tank or something, I wouldn't concern myself with it at all.

If you DID do something like that, just change about half the water and replace it with non-bettafixed water.

Good luck!

I'm starting to think that mine had finrot when I got him and I didn't even know because I had never had Bettas before. I've had him for about 2 weeks - I didn't really 'treat' the finrot at all and it appears he has already grown a few milimeters of fin back. It's hard to tell, though. I am just guessing that from comparing him to pictures of him when I first got him. 

That was a lot of hims.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's my personal choice for fin rot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It worked fine on one of my fish. Some people have had good luck with it and some haven't.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Deodorizes your fish room while your at it


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> Deodorizes your fish room while your at it


Haha. Yeah, that was my favorite part about it. 
My fish did get better right away when I used it, but I think that had more to do with other things I was doing.

But either way, it made the waster smell great.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It doubles as a nasal decongestant. lol I was referring to the smell of it. I don't want anyone to think I'm serious and try it. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> It doubles as a nasal decongestant. lol I was referring to the smell of it. I don't want anyone to think I'm serious and try it. lol


LOL, that's funny, someone buys it and pours it in their nose, that would be funny.


----------

